# need a front nose clip



## 72bmw (Jan 19, 2015)

hi there. i'm restoring a 72 3.0 e9 cs coupe. need a front nose clip assembly. the one I have is to far gone for me to fix. looking for a good working part. also looking for the top panel and radiator support panel on the inside. thanks bobby i'm in ball, Louisiana


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

You should probably try here:

e9coupe.com


----------

